

Ask HN: What happened to Dart? - kentf

I remember their being a lot of hype around Dart given that it was Google and Chrome and all that jazz, but I don&#x27;t hear much about it lately.<p>Their website has been refreshed: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dartlang.org&#x2F;<p>Looks like there is a conference coming up too. Just wondering what the general feeling is? Is this the replacement to JS or just another language that some will chose to learn?
======
spankalee
Dart's around. It's great :)

The developer summit was a couple of months ago, but there will be more.

~~~
mezoni
What exactly is great in Dart in comparison with other languages?

~~~
devsquid
It compiles to JS and allows for seamless JS interop and its a highly usable
language.

~~~
mezoni
Other languages also compiles to JS (even better than Dart) and don't require
JS interop and they also highly usable languages.

What exactly is great in Dart in comparison with these languages?

------
adrianlmm
The only way Dart will survive it is if Google start using it as a lenguaje
for creating Android apps, because for the server or web applications is
practicatly dead, not becuase nobody is using it, because is doomed to be in
the shadow of JavaScript.

------
mezoni
Just another language which compiles to Javascript. Till now with their own
virtual machine. But already without their own Editor. And, as always, without
any programming language roadmap.

~~~
monknomo
Dart also lacks the ability to use the "pub" command if you're behind a proxy
or your organization uses IronPort or some other ssl sniffer that breaks your
certs.

[https://github.com/dart-lang/sdk/issues/5454](https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/issues/5454) [https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/issues/18929](https://github.com/dart-lang/sdk/issues/18929)

~~~
spankalee
That issue is closed as fixed.

